# Knife work for civilians seminar...



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

See here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...5205#post305205

Thanks!

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## TChase (Nov 11, 2004)

The link doesn't work.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

TChase said:
			
		

> The link doesn't work.



Hmmm... that's sort of silly. I can't get the link to work either. Well, I didn't want to have to do this but here's what was on the link...  :idunno: 

*Its always good to have a little martial craft for the holidays*
_With egg nog and turkey, and holiday cheer, 
This can be a very stressful time of the year,
With shopping, long lines, and traffic jammed places,
And enough Yo-Ho-Ho to want to break peoples faces,
Well you cant break em'! Santa wont deliver behind bars,
So instead play with friends at a bare-knuckle fighting seminar!
And then after all of that holiday cheer,
Stick to that resolution for the New Year,
And take some of that hard earned gift cash,
Treat yourself to a great knife seminar Bash!
So, no matter your race or creed, come out and play,
Its always good to have a little martial craft for the holidays! _ 
 :ultracool   

Bare-Knuckle Fighting: This seminar is put on by the Tulisan Eskrima Gild and Master of Defense Paul Janulis. The Gild is dedicated to the propagation of the martial craft. On the street, you will not have the benefit of hand protection or rules if you are attacked. Knowing the dynamics of fighting bare fisted and dirty will help you handle real situations. We will use elements of Filipino and Western fighting arts to apply the dirty tricks from the bare-knuckle fighters of old to todays environment. Learn strikes, parries, picks, hooks, locks, throws, gouges, butts, purrs, and much more! Not for the thin-skinnedbe prepared for some contact!

Date/Time: December 5th, 2004; 12pm-3:30
Cost: Pre-register - $40; $50 @ door 
Bring: mouth guard and groin protection

EDC Knife Seminar: Back by popular demand. This event is put on by TEG Corp., a self-defense training company. Master of Defense Paul Janulis will take you through what you need to know if you are going to carry a knife for self-defense, including both legalities and tactics. 

Date/Time: January 9th, 2005; 12pm-4
Cost: Pre-register - $50; $70 @ door (repeat attendants call for discount details)
Bring: MUST bring your own LIVE blade. Call for suggestions if youre not sure what to bring.

Location for both: Superkicks for America, 105 Main St. Rochester, MI 48307
Contact: Paul Janulis; 248-722-1634; www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html


Yo-Ho-Ho  happy holidays, and well see you soon!

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## James Patrick (Jan 28, 2005)

See the review on the knife seminar here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=341628#post341628

Thanks!


----------



## still learning (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello, The more your read and learn about knife fighting the more you want to learn! Like to attend but there is no bus going that way. One day I will attend , keep posting the dates and time aways....from Hawaii......Aloha


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah! and the more I read about the stuff Paul Janulis is doing, the more certain I am that I will make it up there someday, too, although it is a looong drive. So please keep posting the seminars and maybe still learning and I will make it someday, though I haven't heard about this bus that crosses the Pacific ocean.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 29, 2005)

> Bare-Knuckle Fighting: This seminar is put on by the Tulisan Eskrima Gild and Master of Defense Paul Janulis. The Gild is dedicated to the propagation of the martial craft. On the street, you will not have the benefit of hand protection or rules if you are attacked. Knowing the dynamics of fighting bare fisted and dirty will help you handle real situations. We will use elements of Filipino and Western fighting arts to apply the dirty tricks from the bare-knuckle fighters of old to todays environment. Learn strikes, parries, picks, hooks, locks, throws, gouges, butts, purrs, and much more! Not for the thin-skinnedbe prepared for some contact!


*Thank you*.. I only _glove up_ for the ring, and not _always,_ even then. I use only a light pair of Hatch reactor rappelling, or Hatch Friskmaster gloves for the heavy bags or focus pads..the only reason I wear any gloves at all is to protect against infection from a possible cut. You certainly won't have boxing gloves on for a street fight. Light gloves toughen your hands to actaul scock of combat. If you have some joint pain as a result try taking glucosamine and MSM every day.  

I would love to attend your event but being in WA State that's not likely to happen, at least for now. For those of you who cannot atend seminars, try Paul Vunak's knife fighting videos, I have all of them : http://www.pfsvideo.com/paul_vunak.html

Or Tom Cruse:
http://www.pfsvideo.com/tom_cruse.html


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you guys for your kind words!

 :asian:


----------

